# Free Morrell's



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 52 acres in Jackson County. I don't know what I'm doing looking for morels I've tried it unsuccessfully. My offer is this. Meet me at my property , show me how to find them , and you take two-thirds of the take I only want a third just so my wife can taste them never tried them before


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Good deal!! Wish I was a little closer!! I'm sure someone would be taking you up on that offer1


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope so


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Oger said:


> I have 52 acres in Jackson County. I don't know what I'm doing looking for morels I've tried it unsuccessfully. My offer is this. Meet me at my property , show me how to find them , and you take two-thirds of the take I only want a third just so my wife can taste them never tried them before


You got any dead or dying elms on your property? I have been finding quite a few under them for the past two weeks on my property in washtenaw county, not all but most of the elms with bark falling off in soil that drains well, held at least a few, the bigger the tree the more I found. If you find some under those trees let me know ill come get my share. LOL Good Luck


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Too far for me, but an idea of what types of trees you have might give people a better idea of if it's even worth the effort for either of you. Some areas just don't have the trees to really support morels growing. You need Elm, Ash, Big Tooth Aspen, fruit trees, etc.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Too far for me, but an idea of what types of trees you have might give people a better idea of if it's even worth the effort for either of you. Some areas just don't have the trees to really support morels growing. You need Elm, Ash, Big Tooth Aspen, fruit trees, etc.


Even the dead elms and ash trick doesn't always work. I keep track of the elms we removed that died of dutch elm disease and check the sites throughout the spring. This year only a couple of the dozen or so sites had morels.
I've been dying to try this:
http://www.gmushrooms.com/MHK.HTM


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Oger, I'm just SW of you near Coldwater. I'd be happy to show you around your woods. I've been hunting them for 50 years. E-mail me with your info and I'll call back. [email protected]


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Just a follow up to Free Morels. Oger and I covered a majority of the land in about 2 1/2 hrs. Some very good looking areas but only half a dozen dead elms. One of them produced 6 or 8 big blondes, a little past prime. Many black cherrys and smaller ash but no luck with them. It was good to be out as always and meet a great guy. Thanks, Oger.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey man...ur welcome to walk my woods anytime with a phone call, plus i have much much to share......besides we need to hook up for some fish or fur


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

We met last year; thanks again, my son loves the kids hunting clothes.

It's about the end of morels right now, but picking doesn't end with morels. Bolettes, chickens, hens, and honey mushrooms are on their way. Somewhat more prolific and easier to find.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes ...i remmeber. ..glad to hear he got some use out of it...how was last fowl season. ....as for other shrooms. ......boy.....im afraid if i venture too far off the morel trail i will end up picking something in error that gets me sick.lol


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Oger said:


> Yes ...i remmeber. ..glad to hear he got some use out of it...how was last fowl season. ....as for other shrooms. ......boy.....im afraid if i venture too far off the morel trail i will end up picking something in error that gets me sick.lol


Hen of the Woods would be a great second mushroom to cut your teeth on.... Very tasty, and very hard to mistake something else for a Hen. Here are some I picked to take a look at. Maybe not morel good to most, but they are one of my favorites.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting. ..thx...i will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Duck season was good last year. Got a couple new guys into it that have asked already if we're on again for this year. Did you check out the areas near you I pointed toward?

Chicken mushrooms are pretty easy to identify. This one was 2 pounds, 12 ounces. I thought it was a discarded, wadded up hunting vest when I first saw it from about 100 yards away in the woods.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Quack Addict said:


>


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Quack, I've heard of some that have already found some chickens this year. I usually don't get back to the woods until late June when the chants start to appear. Good luck!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

CWlake said:


> Quack, I've heard of some that have already found some chickens this year. I usually don't get back to the woods until late June when the chants start to appear. Good luck!


Interesting - seems early but I've only found a couple chix and much of my knowledge on them is from web research. I've never found chants and that's on my "to do" list for this year.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

zig said:


> Hen of the Woods would be a great second mushroom to cut your teeth on.... Very tasty, and very hard to mistake something else for a Hen. Here are some I picked to take a look at. Maybe not morel good to most, but they are one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215500


I think fresh hens are as good as or even better than morels. Its definitely right up there.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Quack Addict said:


> Duck season was good last year. Got a couple new guys into it that have asked already if we're on again for this year. Did you check out the areas near you I pointed toward?
> 
> Chicken mushrooms are pretty easy to identify. This one was 2 pounds, 12 ounces. I thought it was a discarded, wadded up hunting vest when I first saw it from about 100 yards away in the woods.


No usually going by myself so a trip to some of the areas you told me were hard to justify.


----------

